# Opinions on jacket/pants combo



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry, nevermind. Please ignore this.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i would suggest the first link. the pink and baby blue poka-dotted one peice.


----------

